# Angelschule ab nur 5,-€ www.Angelschule-Hamburg.de Alle Kurse 2009 jetzt online



## AnglerShopBrüggen (10. März 2009)

*Angelschule Hamburg - bei uns macht das Lernen Spaß.*






Herzlich willkommen in der Angelschule Hamburg.

Bereits im letzen Jahr, konnte die Angelschule mit spannenden und informativen Angelkursen begeistern. Jetzt sind die neuen Termine für 2009 unter
www.angelschule-hamburg.de 
online.

In besonders abgestimmten Seminaren erfahren Angler in Theorie und Praxis, umfangreiches Wissen über den erfolgreichen Fischfang mit der Angelrute. In Lerngruppen mit 10 bis max. 15 Teilnehmern erfahren Sie hier, wie das Angeln in der Praxis funktioniert, Sie lernen neue Angelmethoden kennen und erweitern Ihre Kenntnisse.

Um optimale Lernergebnisse zu erzielen, finden die Kurse in diesem Jahr im Tatenberger Fährhaus, an der Dove Elbe in Hamburg statt. Der Schulungsraum bietet eine angenehme Atmosphäre und eine direkte Anbindung zum Wasser ermöglicht nun auch eine umfangreiche praktische Ausbildung.

Die Kurse sind in Grund- und Spezialkurse eingeteilt. Die Kosten für eine Grundkursteilnahme beträgt pro Person nur 5,- €.
Die Teilnahme an einem Spezialkurs kostet pro Person nur 10,- €.

Anders wie im letzten Jahr, kann jeder Anfänger und fortgeschrittene Angler, auch Kinder und Jugendliche ab 12 Jahren, sich für einen Angelkurs bei der Angelschule Hamburg anmelden. Eigenes Angelgerät oder Material ist nicht erforderlich. Anschauungsmaterial und Übungsgerät wird von der Angelschule Hamburg gestellt. Zu empfehlen ist die Mitnahme von Schreibgerät.

*Melden Sie sich rechtzeitig für einen Kurs an.:m*
Unsere Erfahrung zeigt, dass die Kurse sehr schnell ausgebucht sind. Haben Sie bitte auch Verständnis dafür, dass wir die Teilnehmeranzahl der einzelnen Kurse, nicht überschreiten können.

Herzlich Willkommen in der Angelschule Hamburg.

Hier geht's direkt zur Angelschule Hamburg

Benötigen Sie weitere Infos zum erfolgreichen Fischen? Dann besuchen Sie uns doch im Fachgeschäft. Bei uns bekommen Sie immer eine kompetente, fachliche und kostenlose Beratung.

:vik: dieangler.de Wir gehen angeln!:vik:


----------

